# IMAGEJ JAVA HILFE



## courtoisjr (25. Okt 2018)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend liebe* Gemeinde*,

ich stehe vor einem gewaltigen _Problem_.
Das Problem sieht wie folgt aus:
"Es ist ein Plugin für ImageJ zu erstellen, das aus einem weißen Eingangsbild mit schwarzem Schriftzug  mit einer selbst gewählten Strategie im Ausgabebild den Schriftzug als Neonschriftzug (siehe Anhang) einer Leuchtstoffreklame erscheinen lässt. Die bei einer realen Leuchtstoffreklame  zu beobachtenden Helligkeits- und Farbeffekte in der unmittelbaren Umgebung der Lampe auf dem Hintergrund sind mit zu berücksichtigen und so weit wie möglich nachzubilden. Die Farbe bzw. Farben des Neonschriftzuges sowie des Hintergrundes sind entweder fest oder in einem geeignet Bereich einstellbar zu wählen. Die Farbwahl sollte die Wirkung einer Leuchtstoffreklame bei Nacht hervorheben. Die Strichstärke der Schrift, die im Eingabebild in der Regel 1 Pixel beträgt, soll im Ausgabebild zwischen 4 und 15 Pixel betragen."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So die Aufgabe. Leider habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich das Problem angehen soll.

Würde mich über eure Tipps und Tricks sehr freuen!


----------



## mihe7 (25. Okt 2018)

courtoisjr hat gesagt.:


> Leider habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich das Problem angehen soll.


Hm... ich würde mich kundig machen, wie man so einen Effekt manuell mit einem gängigen Grafikprogramm erzielen kann und dann mit Hilfe der Doku von Java bzw. ImageJ nachbauen.


----------



## courtoisjr (29. Okt 2018)

Danke für den Tipp mihe7. Werden dem nachgehen. Hoffentlich klappt's.


----------

